# Driver Power State Failure, Win7 x64, Lenovo Thinkpad X220



## dschi (Oct 9, 2012)

He there,
I found a couple of similar threads, but I could not solve my problem yet. 
Since a bought this laptop almost a year ago I have random system chrashes with a "Driver Power State Failure".
Sometimes it seems especially when I use lots of programms at the same time and always when the computer automatically goes to "sleep" or "poer save mode" (or when I close the lid).
What can I do to solve the problem or where is the problem exactly?

Kind regards
Dschi

Lenovo Thinkpad X220
Windows 7 64 Bit
Original Software, frequent WindowsUpdates


==================================================
Dump File : 100812-9250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 08.10.2012 12:12:13
Bug Check String : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`0415a060
Parameter 3 : fffff800`00b9c3d8
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`082be9d0
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\100812-9250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 757.184
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 100412-9344-01.dmp
Crash Time : 04.10.2012 08:26:42
Bug Check String : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`040c2060
Parameter 3 : fffff800`00b9c3d8
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`081cb010
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\100412-9344-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 733.520
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 100212-10795-01.dmp
Crash Time : 02.10.2012 19:22:00
Bug Check String : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`036fe700
Parameter 3 : fffff800`00b9c3d8
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`041709b0
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\100212-10795-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 1.379.952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 092712-11294-01.dmp
Crash Time : 27.09.2012 13:53:59
Bug Check String : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`036ff700
Parameter 3 : fffff800`00b9c3d8
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`0928f660
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\092712-11294-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 1.311.768
==================================================


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello, 

Take a look at the following link and attach the requested reports to your next post.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## dschi (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the How To & your help!!!
If you need more information let me know... 

*·* OS Win7 64bit *·* What was original installed OS on system? actual system *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Yes *·* Age of system (hardware) less than 1 year *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 4 months *· *CPU Intel Core i7-2640M CPU @2.80GHz *· *Video Card Intek HD Graphics Family 1.76 GB driver 8.15.10.2622 1-10-2012
*· *MotherBoard Lenovo 42914BG *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage 220V ??? *·* System Manufacturer Lenovo *·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) Lenovo Thinkapd X220 42914BG


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

For testing purposes I would like you to uninstall Avira first using Control Panel

You can then run the Removal Tool. 

Once that is done install Microsoft Security Essentials for now.

After this is done go to the Lenovo Support site and check for an updated wireless driver. If no update on the Lenovo site try the Intel Support site

Make sure Windows is fully updated by running Windows Update.


```
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Tue Jul  3 11:20:15.154 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:03:48.168
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80036bde30, fffff800047a03d8, fffffa8008fc8c60}
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avfwim.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avfwim.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avfwim.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88004c00000 avfwim
DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8006c06050
DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8006be84d0
IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa8008fc8c60
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
MODULE_NAME: ntkrnlmp
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Thu Sep 27 07:52:36.341 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 5 days 3:48:17.730
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80036ff700, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa800928f660}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
MODULE_NAME: ntkrnlmp
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000fe9000 vdrvroot
DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa80041629e0
DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800415fe70
IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa800928f660
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Tue Oct  2 12:23:27.654 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 5 days 4:29:48.901
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80036fe700, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa80041709b0}
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ew_jubusenum.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ew_jubusenum.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ew_jubusenum.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
MODULE_NAME: ntkrnlmp
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff880049e2000 ew_jubusenum
DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa8006c4f1b0
DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa8006c472b0
IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp
IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa80041709b0
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_ntkrnlmp


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Thu Oct  4 02:12:00.966 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:39:47.355
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80040c2060, fffff80000b9c3d8, fffffa80081cb010}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3
IMAGE_NAME:  pci.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7928f
MODULE_NAME: pci
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000e00000 pci
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_NETwNs64_IMAGE_pci.sys
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_NETwNs64_IMAGE_pci.sys
```


----------



## dschi (Oct 9, 2012)

*Driver Power State Failure, Win7 x64, Lenovo Thinkpad X220 #2*

*Hey there,
months ago, I opend a thread.(http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ure-win7-x64-lenovo-thinkpad-x220-669821.html)
I followed your instructions, but I still have the problem. Actually I am not sure if I still have a bluescreen or the system just chrashs without a blue screen... mostly I don't see the crash itself I just see the effect.

Attached you find a new set of data. I hope you can help me with some advice.
It is just difficult if the system randomly chrashes.


·* OS Win7 64bit *·* What was original installed OS on system? actual system *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Yes *·* Age of system (hardware) less than 1 year *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 4 months *· *CPU Intel Core i7-2640M CPU @2.80GHz *· *Video Card Intek HD Graphics Family 1.76 GB driver 8.15.10.2622 1-10-2012
*· *MotherBoard Lenovo 42914BG *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage 220V ??? *·* System Manufacturer Lenovo *·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) Lenovo Thinkapd X220 42914BG


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

No recent blue screens. The most recent one was from November and pointed to your wireless drivers. NETwNs64.sys Mon Oct 31 16:57:43 2011 (4EAF27E7) 
Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 
Driver Reference Table - NETwNs64.sys​
Update the driver from Lenovo if possible. Lenovo Support - Home (US)​

If the above does not work: See if Verifier flags anything.Driver Verifier (Windows XP/Vista/7/8)​


-----


----------

